# Cat is making sounds like a seal



## roffler (Jun 16, 2008)

My cat looks like its choking and is trying to vomit. She's making a snorting or seal like sound, and I'm not exactly sure what's causing it. It's completely different than how she usually sounds when she's trying to vomit. Also, she hasn't yet vomitted due to it, so I'm not exactly sure if she's making these sounds due to trying to vomit.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Crouched down, head/neck extended, coughing but a 'barking' sound comes out? My kitties do this when they are trying to dislodge a hair that is tickling their throat. Not all the time, but sometimes it is followed by vomiting.
I can sometimes alleviate their coughing by lightly rubbing under their throat. They swallow a few times and that seems to dislodge the hair, or whatever was tickling them.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

That sounds like coughing. If she's doing it all the time, I'd get her checked by a vet.


----------

